# Aliens baby!



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

There has been a constant debate about aliens. People have been arguing whether they do exist or not. So which side are you on?

I'm not really an empiricist myself and been leaning to my intuitive side lately. For me, the universe is so damn big and it continuously expands (as science propose, of course). My gut feeling tells me that somewhere outside our reach there's a life going on far different than ours. Superpowers, Flesh-eating animals, a world with a higher inter, just something bizarre. 

What's your stand on this? Theories to support what I believe, hell yeah, bring it! Facts that might dispose this perspective? You're more than welcome! 

Thanks.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

There probably are aliens somewhere in the world.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

Support your case sir or is it a gut feeling as well?


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Other life in the universe? Surely.

Aliens on earth? I don't think so. No intelligent species would land on a planet inhabited by another intelligent species without making some kind of known contact. And fuck all the conspiracy bullshit. It would not be possible, or logical, or of any remote importance, to hide alien residents from us. And don't try arguing that we're actually some underdeveloped sub-species of the universe who may be getting observed by a higher order being right now. That's daft too. We're a hugely intelligent race with just a few niggly social problems to work out. If aliens found us, they'd want to talk to us.

Also the nearest place with the apparent capability to host life is still so far that it would take 10'000 years to get between our two planets at the highest physically possible speed. That's a damn long time to travel.

One interesting thought, which I think first came from Carl Sagan: We might be the spawn of aliens. It is currently entirely possible to send a module into deep, deep space with long-living bacteria on board which are then jettisoned in all directions after several hundred years of travel. Some bacteria may land on a suitable planet where they could thrive and eventually evolve into sentient life. This is certainly a possibility. Therefore it's certainly possible that we all on earth are in fact descendants of a species another planet.


----------



## Texas (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no supporting evidence (does anyone?), but I have a gut feeling we're alone.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Zeke said:


> Support your case sir or is it a gut feeling as well?


We exist, so it's possible that others exist too. The universe is so big, that it's likely (in my opinion) that there is life out there. It doesnt have to be like ours where we need oxygen and water. It's very possible.

No evidence of course.


----------



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

Well... they found a few planets in the so-called "Goldilocks zone", but one has to ask: If life DOES exist on some of these, what are the odds that they are sentient (because who gives a shit about bacteria and gelatinous sea creatures)?
Possibility - yes.
Probability - that's a really tough call.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

We can neither proof or disprove the idea of life existing. The more scientist understands the conditions on why and how life arises, the closer we'll have our answer.


----------



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

Mulder wants to believe...

I wanted to experience my own encounter, so I hopped in my truck and headed down to Home Depot, rolled my window down and yelled out: "Trabajo aqui".
They all loaded into the mothership which appears to take on the form of an '84 Suburban.

My backyard is now nice n tidy.

They DO exist!
I'm a believer!


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

HAL said:


> One interesting thought, which I think first came from Carl Sagan: We might be the spawn of aliens. It is currently entirely possible to send a module into deep, deep space with long-living bacteria on board which are then jettisoned in all directions after several hundred years of travel. Some bacteria may land on a suitable planet where they could thrive and eventually evolve into sentient life. This is certainly a possibility. Therefore it's certainly possible that we all on earth are in fact descendants of a species another planet.


*slow clap*


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

Climhazzard said:


> Mulder wants to believe...
> 
> I wanted to experience my own encounter, so I hopped in my truck and headed down to Home Depot, rolled my window down and yelled out: "Trabajo aqui".
> They all loaded into the mothership which appears to take on the form of an '84 Suburban.
> ...


What just happened? o_0


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Well the Drake equation is the best-known estimator. While several of its factors remain unknown, several other ones have become better and better understood over time.

I think the most conservative estimation is that there ~4000 intelligent species able to make contact with us in the Milky Way.


Zeke said:


> What just happened? o_0


A conceit (extended pun).


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Are we talking intelligent macroscopic organisms specifically, or any kind of extraterrestrial life?


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

HAL said:


> Other life in the universe? Surely.
> 
> Aliens on earth? I don't think so. No intelligent species would land on a planet inhabited by another intelligent species without making some kind of known contact. And fuck all the conspiracy bullshit. It would not be possible, or logical, or of any remote importance, to hide alien residents from us. And don't try arguing that we're actually some underdeveloped sub-species of the universe who may be getting observed by a higher order being right now. That's daft too. We're a hugely intelligent race with just a few niggly social problems to work out. If aliens found us, they'd want to talk to us.
> 
> ...


That idea (panspermia) was around long before Sagan. Since the early-mid 19th century, at least. But it didn't reach the level of detailed hypothesis until 1906, when Svante Arrhenius' (a Swedish physicist and chemist) book _Världarnas utveckling_ (Eng.: _Worlds in the Making: The Evolution of the Universe_) was released.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> That idea (panspermia) was around long before Sagan. Since the early-mid 19th century, at least. But it didn't reach the level of detailed hypothesis until 1906, when Svante Arrhenius' (a Swedish physicist and chemist) book _Världarnas utveckling_ (Eng.: _Worlds in the Making: The Evolution of the Universe_) was released.


Ah right, fair enough. I'll be honest I totally guessed at it being a Sagan quote. I just didn't want it to seem as if I thought I'd come up with the idea myself.



Zeke said:


> *slow clap*


Ahhhh shit was I stating some obvious theory that most of us innately know already?


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

If you guys believe in extraterrestrial lives, how do you picture them in your minds?


----------



## Chichi01134 (Oct 7, 2014)

Given that we live in a huge, vast universe, there may be alien forms of life on some very distant planets, but since the speed of light is to be considered SLOW, and would make us travel for millions of years before reaching them, we may never have the chance to meet any. And seriously now... an Alien form of life could also be a little group of Bacteria on Mars. Extremofils. They live pretty much everywhere. We are just not going to be abducted by weird ufo's and lights like in the movies. That's all.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

The Universe is unimaginably vast, the notion that our puny planet is the only one that is capable of creating and sustaining life is ridiculous. On the other hand, did we get first contact yet? No. Wouldn't that be fun, thought...


----------

